
Astronaut Jim Lovell, commander of the Apollo 13 mission, turns 90 this weekend - clayt6
http://cs.astronomy.com/asy/b/astronomy/archive/2018/03/23/send-your-letters-to-lovell-through-the-adler-planetarium.aspx
======
FabHK
What an achievement it was. Of the 12 people who have walked on the moon, only
5 are still alive.

(Note: Lovell flew to the Moon twice, but did not land on it.)

